# Voted for MOTM yet?



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Have you voted in this months MOTM yet? If not, have you received or seen the help dippy has dished out? Throw a vote his way, he deserves it!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Have you voted in this months MOTM yet? If not, have you received or seen the help dippy has dished out? Throw a vote his way, he deserves it!












110% agree.

Maybe you all need a link.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...pic=113947&st=0

show Dippy the


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree, Dippy has helped me tons and I am sure will be in the next few weeks more since I just got in all my lights and plant supplements... VOTE DIPPY!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

same here yay! for Dippy!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Umm.. I don't know what to say!

Wow, thanks guys!

I never thought that I deserved anything, but this is kind of nice!

Thank you guys for the love, and love back at ya!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ur the man dippy!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


>


IMO your another deserving member. It really burns me up when 2 deserving members who actually contribute to the forums get beat our by someone who doesnt contribute sh*t and only reason being nominated is that they have 50%+ posts in the lounge.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

i agree. you have helped me out. thanks


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dippy dont worry if you dont win this month next month you will you have helped alot.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Can this topic even be made? Especially in aquatic plants?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Slim said:


> Can this topic even be made? Especially in aquatic plants?


well if it had been in a load of other forums I would of asked for it to be deleted as MOTM isnt about running a campaign to wiin. But seems it was just in here, and it wasnt bashing other members and just recognising what a good job Dippy does I let it go.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Can this topic even be made? Especially in aquatic plants?


well if it had been in a load of other forums I would of asked for it to be deleted as MOTM isnt about running a campaign to wiin. But seems it was just in here, and it wasnt bashing other members and just recognising what a good job Dippy does I let it go.








[/quote]

Then you might want to talk to certain individuals about PMing members asking them to vote for him. Thats just sad.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I seriously appreciate the love you guys have shown me!

But I have to be honest, I don't try to help anyone for anything, let alone a MOTM title..

If I get it, that is great! But if not, I'm good! I just love helping out you guys, if I can! --Just blessed that I can help anyone

I have been planting tanks for just under 1 year, so all I really do is pass along info that I have learned, and experience I gained..
Lots of guys here have just as much, or surpassed my knowledge in the planted tank realm..
I would love to see the aquatic plants section have some great success stories!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Then you might want to talk to certain individuals about PMing members asking them to vote for him. Thats just sad.


Ive had no one PM me and inform me of this


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

j2 was Pming people asking them to vote for him?!

ive experienced that first hand with another member a few months ago.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> Then you might want to talk to certain individuals about PMing members asking them to vote for him. Thats just sad.


Ive had no one PM me and inform me of this








[/quote]

stables always turning the other cheek...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Elongatus cockus said:


> stables always turning the other cheek...


Its too late letting me know after the MOTM voting is over, and I received nothing from anyone while it was on. If it wasnt an isolated incident (as I have only been told about one PM now) then I would of expected someone to of told me.


----------

